# Grrrr.... Bad Weather means bad ratings



## msmith83 (Sep 5, 2015)

I decided to go driving on Monday after the big storm.

I ended up getting people in Trenton who didn't want to drive/walk due to the bad snow.

First passenger - "this is my first time using Uber." I was using Waze for routing. She complained that I didn't take her route - I was avoiding side streets due to the lack of plowing. Dropped her off. Discovered that my rating had dropped from 4.89 to 4.78 (on 50 rides).

I think I'll avoid bad weather again. It's not worth it for the short rides.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Plus the mess they make... I started putting cardboard above floor mats. Salt and sand means trash car.


----------



## uberbostonguy8 (Mar 10, 2015)

msmith83 said:


> I decided to go driving on Monday after the big storm.
> 
> I ended up getting people in Trenton who didn't want to drive/walk due to the bad snow.
> 
> ...


Correction: Surge = Bad rating (I'm assuming it was surging due to storm).


----------



## msmith83 (Sep 5, 2015)

Nope. This was after the storm. No surge.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Pax will generally be mad and often give a low rating anytime it takes more than 5 minutes to arrive or there is any surge. It doesn't really matter if the whole city is under 10 feet of snow or baseball sized hail is coming down. You made them wait to get a ride or charged them more. Now they're ticked off.

Also it's often safer to take a freely moving interstate or highway than drive around some wild maze of the pax's favorite residential street back roads. Try denying the pax route and brace for your punishment.

I drove in heavy rain over a year ago. I seemed to be the only car in the whole city. There wasn't even any surge. But the pickups were all over the place distance wise and pax weren't able to order rides due to no cars available. My ratings got sent to the woodshed even though I was one of the few out driving.

Lesson learned. At least get a good surge out of it.


----------



## UberWhenICan (Jan 28, 2016)

Took two during a decent snow here in WI. One complained after I dropped them off at the bar (5 blocks away) that I wasn't going to stay on all night, and the other complained that I was "longer than usual" getting there and he needed to see his girlfriend.

At least one gave me a 4. I'm going to wait until I have more total rides before I Uber in bad weather again.


----------

